# Gumbo Brew - Dec. 6



## fishn4real

Mitch n' Lane's 2nd Annual Gumbo Brew :hungry (and, End of '08 "H" season).

Last year was a great time, and this year is guaranteed to be a bigger, better, and did I say 'better' gumbo brew.

Mitch n' Lane's award winning Gumbo :hungry, bring a side and your drink :letsdrink.

Fun :letsparty starts around _________ when you get here, food :hungry and bev. :letsdrinkat your own pace.

Put it on your calendar. More later!!


----------



## fishn4real

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp="">Last year's invite, updated.</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>For some of theGulf Coast's best homemade Gumbo - Sat. Dec. 6, 2008. 

1676 College Parkway, Gulf Breeze. (Hwy. 98 East to College Parkway - at Winn Dixie; then North on College Parkway to 1676 on the right.)

If you can carpool, do it. Parking is limited, and please be respectful of neighbors' grass. There are a couple of vacant lots, one on down the street on the right; and another across the street just before you get to our house, where you can park on the edge of the street.

Starts around 3:30 in the afternoon and goes until we get tired of you. BYOB








</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Ultralite

had a fantastic time last year! great food and met a lot of people...looking forward to it mitch & lane...might have to bring some more appalachacola oysters, if that's okay...


----------



## FishnLane

DANG STRAIGHT UltraLite, loved those oysters!!!! Not just welcomed but encouraged!!! Last year we had a really good turn out from fellow PFF'rs and hope for even more this year!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink. AND we are looking forward to celebrating the end of "H" season.....


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

I'm looking forward to it!!!!! Can't wait!!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## LITECATCH

that was a good time last year! hope to make it again this year.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Cant wait Lane!!! Mitches gumbo is by far the best ever!! Ill be there! Last year was a real fun time!


----------



## konz

I wish I could make it but that is the night of my company christmas party. Heck I may just come to this get together instead.


----------



## fishn4real

Yeah Clay, thanks for the kudos, but I know Lane is gonna see this so I'll fess up now; it is actually her recipe :bowdown, and all I do is the stirring, beer drinking,and tasteing until I let her know when its just right.I do get to add some ingredients to balance the taste.But thanks anyway. 

And, Konz, you can start here and then head off to your Christmas party when you're just right.:letsdrink


----------



## dkdiver

> *Clay-Doh (11/7/2008)*Cant wait Lane!!! Mitches gumbo is by far the best ever!! Ill be there! Last year was a real fun time!




This was a blast last year! We can't wait and I won't leave my phone in the backyard this time. :banghead


----------



## rocklobster

We'll bring some cajun angels and grilled oysters. Maybe something else if I get creative. Our phones this year are smaller, so dk won't have to worry about losing his. It will stay in his pocket! See you there!


----------



## fishn4real

Dec. 6 is getting close. Lane and I went out Friday afternoon and snagged a couple of nice reds for use in the gumbo. The filets will be chunked up and added to the gumbo as it draws near to the point of perfection. Of course, Lane used the skeletons for the stock, or as I say, the "nectar of the gods". :hungry:letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law

I plan to make it. I should be a hell of alot better by then.


----------



## FishnLane

YOU better...but just wishing you better days!!! i've been thinking of YOU.

Getto feeling better real SOON> See ya 12-6-gumbo brew

Lane


----------



## Murphy's Law

I'll be there, I promise :toast


----------



## [email protected]

hey mitch and lane i have it marked on the calender. i plan on being there. what can i bring?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Cant wait! I'll bring somethin too...not sure what...maybe some trigger seviche and corn chips!


----------



## FishnLane

GUMBO is on my mind. While most of you are making lists of Turkey, Dressing, Cranberries....mine is more like GUMBO fix'ns. I can't wait. Remembering last year, there were many good eats that you shared. WOW there are some good cooks on PFF!!! Going to head out today with my son (while Mitch is in the woods) for JUST ONE MORE red. We just got one of those outdoor heaters that may take the chill off as nightfall approaches but PLEASE join us about 3:30 for solar benefits. Will keep this post going for updates-reminders. Looking forward to another great party.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## need2fish

Thanks for the reminder - Last year was delicious. I'll be there. Have to think of what to make/bring.


----------



## FishnLane

ALRIGHT GUYS, just signed a genuine Blues band for the Gumbo Brew; THE REAL Thing. Found him thru a local new music store ARC MUSIC owned by a PPF'r member Wally (grouper trooper??). Brad "auditioned" for me and WOW he is true to the blues. Thatcoupled withGUMBOis a winning combo. :letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan

Missed it last year Lane but hope to make it over this time around. Anyone from the Westside(YO!) of Pensacola headed over that way that wants to carpool? I'd drive but the one eyed closed and hand over the other one might not workfrom over that way. Safety First I always say. :letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite

we can hook ya up dan but, can't say we'll close the party down...lightweights...


----------



## FishnLane

GREATBonitaDan.:bowdown We missed you last year!!Parking is very limited but no complaintslast year from neighborsdue to all theparking on the street. Just please be mindful of sprinkler systems. :banghead. Since confirming the Blues Band, i am so excited. I'll update with map closer to Dec. 6.


----------



## konz

I will be there. Please lets us know if I can bring anything!


----------



## Clay-Doh

That is AWSOME Lane!!!! Blues and that award winnin toe curling Gumbo with fresh chopped green onions!!!! I cant wait!!!!

Dan...your welcome to stay at my place, I live about 2 miles away from them....and I WILL help close the party down!! (and clean up too!!)

Your not gonna cuddle with me or spoon, so bring your own sleeping bag and pillow.


----------



## SandyKeys

*<U>Your not gonna cuddle with me or spoon, so bring your own sleeping bag and pillow</U>*.[/quote]

Now that's funny Sh&T!!!









MitchnLane, I plan to drop by, but can't stay long, I will be working the Snowball Derby that weekend.... but I can run out there on one of my get-a-ways from the track! Let me know if I can bring anything! :letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane

YOu'd think that the SEC Champ committee would check with us (Gumbo committee)on re-scheduling the time of THE GAME>:banghead. OK yes we will figure out a way for TV viewing! I've got to tell those that don't know my affiliation but am a DIE-HARD Alabama Fan.Nevertheless, will not restrict FL fans from Hooping and Hollering. See Yall SATURDAY>>>


----------



## Jamielu

Lane,

I'm gonna try to make the trip over this weekend. As much fun as we had last year, this one's sure to be a blast!:letsdrink 

See Ya'll this weekend!


----------



## bamasam

Man I hate that I am going to miss this! It is my granddaughters 3rd birthday and Pawpaw has to be there.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Danggggg... guess I'm gonna miss it again this year... :reallycrying wahhhhh.... UNLESS they cancel the pirate float in the Milton Christmas parade Sat. :reallycrying :banghead


----------



## CCC

You going to have a t.v. set up for the Gator game ?


----------



## Ultralite

> *FishnLane (12/1/2008)* OK yes we will figure out a way for TV viewing! I've got to tell those that don't know my affiliation but am a DIE-HARD Alabama Fan.Nevertheless, will not restrict FL fans from Hooping and Hollering. See Yall SATURDAY>>>




answer CCC...


----------



## FishnLane

> *fishn4real (11/6/2008)*<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp="">Last year's invite, updated.</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>For some of theGulf Coast's best homemade Gumbo - Sat. Dec. 6, 2008.
> 
> 1676 College Parkway, Gulf Breeze. (Hwy. 98 East to College Parkway - at Winn Dixie; then North on College Parkway to 1676 on the right.)
> 
> If you can carpool, do it. Parking is limited, and please be respectful of neighbors' grass. There are a couple of vacant lots, one on down the street on the right; and another across the street just before you get to our house, where you can park on the edge of the street.
> 
> Starts around 3:30 in the afternoon and goes until we get tired of you. BYOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


For those who missed the directions.


----------



## konz

hey Bob do you want to car pool over that way?


----------



## [email protected]

hey ray that sounds good. is christy going? don't think mine is going but i think jess is coming along too not sure about theresa.


----------



## konz

that would be a negative


----------



## lastcast

Hey all, my wife and I are planning to go, we live in Lillian and will be going 98E if anyone needs a ride. PM or give me a call. Cell 850-324-1434, Skip. Looking forward to putting some names and faces together.


----------



## Clay-Doh

I can already taste the gumbo now!


----------



## fishn4real

Lane hz alredy ben chppn dat celry an bileing dem chkns, gtn rdy to strt de brew in de moanin. Yeh mon, it do smell so goode in dis hous, yu betcha, but no so goode as it will be tomorr.

See yall here tomorr. Dress wurm bro cus it may be chill outsid, but it be fun anyway.:letsdrink:hungry


----------



## bonita dan

> *fishn4real (12/5/2008)*Lane hz alredy ben chppn dat celry an bileing dem chkns, gtn rdy to strt de brew in de moanin. Yeh mon, it do smell so goode in dis hous, yu betcha, but no so goode as it will be tomorr.
> 
> See yall here tomorr. Dress wurm bro cus it may be chill outsid, but it be fun anyway.:letsdrink:hungry


Mitch,there better be some rum left for me after that statement man! *******! :letsdrink


----------



## reel_crazy

Tina, myself and beth hope to make it... 

rich


----------



## nextstep

got a half gallon of the capt. if your thirsty before we go dan:letsdrinkno landsharks sorry but im sure you will be packin:letsdrinkif not angelyn has those nasty coronas:sick


----------



## bonita dan

That we'll save for the pre-launch toast Mark.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Since parking is going to be limited,I live only about 2 or 3miles from Mitch and Lane here in Gulf Breeze, and have plenty of parking room....anybody call me if you want the adress and people can meet here and carpool it over since it sounds like this partyis gonna be bigger than theFEMA lines for free water and MRE's!

Also, have a couch, and also a matress in one of the bedrooms, and enough blankets if anyone feels the need to crash.

I would offer my bed too, but I got a spot resereved for Dan!!! :moon

(850) 777-1221


----------



## BADBOY69

Don't worry, Dan...gotcha covered on the Landshark! And watch out for Clay, when you share the bed it ain't him you'll be spoonin'...it's that 'crazed-Cujo/Spike-from-the-"Gremlins"-looking-beast' of an animal he calls a dog that is sleeping with him these days!


----------



## jjam

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Mitch n' Lane's 2nd Annual Gumbo Brew!!!!!!! Wow what an awesome time tonight!!! great host providing the best gumbo everand many other side dishes...Red Snapper cakes oh my Gawd....I could go on and on..

As a Newbie "thanks for the title Dan"lol, I enjoyed meeting manyPFF family members....and if you decided to stay at home because too cold or to watch yourteam win/lose you really missed out on an excellent time. Next weekend you have a chance to attend the Xmas get together...Hope to seeya there and meet the ones who couldn't make it tonight..</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Jimmy


----------



## konz

Awesome time for sure!!! Thanks Mitch N' Lane!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

iF YOU MISSED THIS SECOND ONE...YOU TRULY SCREWEDUP!! What a great time, great food, great music!!! Thanx so much for all your work mitch and lane!!! And thanx for the doggy bag!!!!

I am already waitin for next year! If you only make one PFF event a year, this is the one!!!
Loved seein all you guys!!!


----------



## lingfisher1

Best damn gumbo I have ever had.Thanks Mitch and Lane for a great time.Enjoyed seeing everyone.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

The food was great and was great to meet all you members. Thanks to Mitch 'n Lane for the invite.:bowdown


----------



## [email protected]

what a time !!!! thanks mitch and lane for everything. i laughed so much my jaw and guts are still killing me.:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane

Thanks PFF'rs, it was great fun. Thanks to all for the wonderful "sides" and good eats. It is always fun to put names and faces together. Good to meet all you new bodies and of course "ole" friends as well. Mitch promised to get pics on later today. I look forward to Next Year!!! (and Roll Tide anyway!!)


----------



## nextstep

thanks mitch and lane for a great party! angelyn and i had a blast. the gumbo was awesome. you could really taste the time put into it. had to make myself stop eating. yall really have a beutiful home. as usual the pffers are the best people you would ever want to meet. thanks for having us over.


----------



## need2fish

Wow -what a great gumbo brew. Live music, food, friends, outdoor heat. Thanks to the gracious hosts Lane & Mitch. :toast:clap


----------



## Crowningaround

Thank you Lane and Mitch - that was awesome. We had a great time and I LOVE YOUR HOME. You are very creative. That was the best gumbo I have ever put in my mouth. We will be there next year.


----------



## Ultralite

well...that was one for the ages...what i can remember...actually, i remember most of it...thanks to all for helping me navigate down those 2 steps...managed to get tore up from the floor up but, had a blast! laughed so hard at capt. paul (dan) and clay was hilarious...



thank you mitch and lane for a wonderful time...best damn gumbo and food and band and i could go on and on...if you didn't make it, you missed a goodern...



mikendale--&jamielu


----------



## parrothead

Im curious Clay, how was Dan ??? LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

Thanks Mitch N' Lane!!! It was by far the best gumbo that I ever had! It was a great party, the food, the live music, and company madeit all complete. My family also had a great time,even Brandon (B-Dawg) my 5 yr old son had a blast. I can't wait until next year already. To those who didn't attend - you really missed out!!! It will be hard to order gumbo at a resturant again, because I know it can't compare!!! Thanks -Christopher,Beatriz,Kelani, & Brandon.


----------



## Stressless

Damnitall - sounds/ed like a great time- getting late over here - Next Year Baby I'm going to be there!



Good but it just isn't the same reading about it in the hooch.



Waiting for the incriminating pics.



:letsdrink

Stressless


----------



## Ultralite

i hear ya bob...mitch is supposed to post some pics...sorry you missed it and thanks for your service:usaflag


----------



## fishn4real

Hell Yeah! What a way to end the'08 hurricane season; cook up some gumbo, have somegreat friends over, listen to some fantastic Delta Blues (watch some football), and did I mention have a few drinks. To everyone who came and helped make it a great brew party, thank you!. For those who didn't make it, put it on the calendar for next year - 1st Sat. in December.










Gumbo Slave stirrin de brew.










Gumbo Momma choppin 1,000 cloves of garlic.










Mophead and Company - de blues band










Choppin dem redfish










De Birthdaygirl,Skip & Dan - a/k/a Capt. Paul - LMAO -










Oceanman










Ryan



















Mark, Bob, Konz










Bob, Konz, & friend










Clay, Jamie, Dale, & Jess



















Jamie & Dale










Ryan, Konz & Capt. Morgan










Mike & Jess shuckin dem Applac oysters, Hmmn mmmm. Dem put lead in de pencil, yes sirree.










Friends, food 'n fun.










Wally, Clem & Dottie










Tom, Tim,Nathan & Matt (Tom, the neigbor said they enjoyed you coming to their party. We're glad you decided to come to our party too.)










Tom, Chris & Family - Mitch & Ross in the background










Lane (April's Lane) and friend.










Skip & Company

Me n' Lane took the day off, but we'll be starting pretty soon to plan for '09 Gumbo Brew. Hope everyone can make it.


----------



## BananaTom

*Thanks for a Great Time !! Great Gumbo, Great Music, Great Friends, a Great Football Game, wow what a night.*

*An think about - I got two parties for the price of one when I went to the wrong house, a few doors down and hung out there for a while. I finally asked a little girl who's house was Iat, and she told me her Uncle and Aunts. I asked her is she knew who FishnLane was, and she said "Is there really someone named FishnLane ?". I answered in the affirmative and knew right then I was at the wrong party!! *

*Gathered up my ice chest and left. As I was leaving ran into Tim - Breeze Fabricators arriving at the wrong party as well. And all this before 3 beers.*

*Thanks again Mitch & Lane.*


----------



## Clay-Doh

Too much fun, and great pics!!!! Hate that I got there late and missed a whole bunch of people, I see Tim Breezefab, I know his son was there, HatesCheese and Felix H in the pics....

Mike! Had a blast man! Its been a while since I seen you Dale and Jamie! I will be takin you guys up soon on that offer!

Mitch and Lane...thanx so much for sendin me a bowl home and somce corn fritters....was the perfect breakfast!!

How many days till Dec 09???


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh, and Parrot head...Dan went home with other hooligans, Namely Ultralite and crew....so know tellin what happened!


----------



## Ocean Man

Mitch & Lane, thanks for putting up with all of us. Great party and the best GUMBO ever!!!


----------



## reel_crazy

Mitch and Lane, 

We had great time, great food, drink and folks.. 

rich


----------



## bonita dan

? :letsdrink


----------



## nextstep

i think dan rode with us, but i was pretty lit so who knows.:letsdrinkbut there was no spooning


----------



## GrouperTrooper

Mitch & Lane,

Thank you for inviting us...the food (Gumbo), company and music was great. Dottie & I look forward to next year's party. 

Thanks again,

Wally


----------

